# G4 Luffy replaces Vista vs Mihawk



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

Luffy replaces him at MF, this time G4 has been mastered and will not end

Will Mihawk need to get serious to beat him?


----------



## Bernkastel (Jun 18, 2015)

Depends on what you mean by "serious"..
I believe with G4 mastered and no end he can give mid(high) diff to Mihawk.
He can't give high diff to top tiers yet .


----------



## Yuki (Jun 18, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Depends on what you mean by "serious"..
> I believe with G4 mastered and no end he can give mid(high) diff to Mihawk.
> He can't give high diff to top tiers yet .



So G4 Luffy can mid dif other high high tiers but can't give a high dif fight to a top tier?

Wot. >_>


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

Next great opponent is Kaido, if he is at least Fujitora level (I think he must be even stronger), Luffy should reach the level of an admiral in something like 70-100 chapters, which isn't a great time, considering 100 chapters ago we were on Punk Hazard


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 18, 2015)

Vista beats G4 Luffy with high (high) - extreme diff, hate me if you cant handle it.

So back to your question, no, Luffy cant make Mihawk become really serious.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jun 18, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> So G4 Luffy can mid dif other high high tiers but can't give a high dif fight to a top tier?
> 
> Wot. >_>



If you talk about DD the fight wasn't mid diff.
There were many factors that led to his victory.Though tbh when i said mid(high) diff it wasn't absolute.
So i'll rephrase..he can give Marco level fighter high diff. 
But higher top tiers won't need more than mid(high) and Mihawk is one of those higher top-tiers.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 18, 2015)

Luffy gets cut in half.

Hard to consider "difficulty" for someone like Mihawk.

Either he can time his attack and land a strike on Luffy or he can't.
Either his slash will slice through Luffy or it won't.

I say yes to both, so difficulty is practically irrelevant.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 18, 2015)

TheWiggian said:


> Vista beats G4 Luffy


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyway, aren't Marco's kicks similar to Doffy's kicks? Yeah, with double the strenght since they sent admirals flying, but Doflamingo can't even scratch Luffy, are you sure Luffy isn't already on Marco's level regene or not?

I mean, Luffy's hits are galactic, they are above any kick Marco has shown till now, at least King-Gun, and Luffy's defence is also pretty genious


----------



## RileyD (Jun 18, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> Next great opponent is Kaido, if he is at least Fujitora level (I think he must be even stronger), Luffy should reach the level of an admiral in something like 70-100 chapters, which isn't a great time, considering 100 chapters ago we were on Punk Hazard



Considering there are other superior techniques he already knows from his time on the island and just isn't using because of PIS and considering he has not actually gotten any stronger in the past 200 chapters, in practical terms he can already take on an admiral depending on G4s plot related duration.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

RileyD said:


> Considering there are other superior techniques he already knows from his time on the island and just isn't using because of PIS and considering he has not actually gotten any stronger in the past 200 chapters, in practical terms he can already take on an admiral depending on G4s plot related duration.



The bad thing is that the gap between Doflamingo and Fujitora is not quite clear yet
Oda doesn't allow us to get Luffy's real strenght, but my guess is that Sabo would already lose with G4 Luffy if it was endless, Sabo should be close to Marco who would probably give Fujitora and Kizaru a hell of a fight


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 18, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


>



Too bad you got nothing to prove it otherwise so keep that spam for urself.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 18, 2015)

TheWiggian said:


> Too bad you got nothing to prove it otherwise so keep that spam for urself.



Nothing to prove? Luffy's feats shit on Vista's.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 18, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> Nothing to prove? Luffy's feats shit on Vista's.



You don't think that means Luffy is going to survive this fight, do you?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 18, 2015)

what        .


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

Vista is a Doflamingo level fighter at the very best, he will never be able to push Mihawk to more than mid (low) diff, he didn't,  he was fighting quite seriously while Mihawk wasn't giving a fu**

G4 Luffy probably mid diffs Vista based on it


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

Also Vista ' s roses did shit to Sakazuki >_< a king gun should be able to send akainu flying or at least push him severally back with minus damage logia or not


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 18, 2015)

Luffy isn't knocking Akainu around. Akainu would meet him with a magma fist, and Luffy would be lucky to draw that, with momentum.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 18, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> Also Vista ' s roses did shit to Sakazuki >_< *a king gun should be able to send akainu flying *or at least push him severally back with minus damage logia or not





OT: He'll do a lot better than Vita


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 18, 2015)

Mihawk gets his face caved him . Still the most over-rated person in the OL.


----------



## trance (Jun 18, 2015)

Mihawk swings his sword.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 18, 2015)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Mihawk gets his face caved him . Still the most over-rated person in the OL.



He could be underrated here and still wouldn't lose to current Luffy.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

What's the problem? 

Marco 's fodder kick sent Aokiji flying, a KKG my be able to do the same


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 18, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> What's the problem?
> 
> Marco 's fodder kick sent Aokiji flying, a KKG my be able to do the same



What gives you the free reign to label his kick "fodder"?

That looked like a really strong kick to me. Luffy has the impressive, flashy abilities, but what makes you think his attacks are base stronger than Marco's? Just because it was a normal kick with no name attached to it? Not everyone gives their attacks nicknames...partly because it's ridiculous and childish.

That kick was strong.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

It was stronger because it was Marco ' s 

It's not the name but Marco can do better than that, if not seriously Luffy would at least stalemate him with endless G4 imo


----------



## Ghost (Jun 18, 2015)

Marco doesn't have the hype to assume that a standard kick from is even close to the power of KKG.


----------



## Six (Jun 18, 2015)

King Kong gun nuffsaid


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

I can't imagine Marco breaking Doffy ' s glasses with that kick unless it can bust some mountains


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 18, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> Nothing to prove? Luffy's feats shit on Vista's.


Vista can keep up with top tiers while Luffy struggles against weaklings, do the math bruh 

Not to forget the amount of plot for Luffy and still all this struggle, shameful.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

This means Crocodile is on the same level of Doflamingo since they were clashing equally for a moment  >_<


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 18, 2015)

Luffy only survived because he wasnt dumb enough to confront Mihawk head on head

If he tries he will lose his arm and more. 

The only version of Luffy that can push Mihawk to be completely serious is EOS Luffy


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

EOS Luffy > Roger / EOS Teach > EOS Akainu > Mihawk

Shouldn't be this way?


----------



## Six (Jun 18, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> EOS Luffy > Roger / EOS Teach > EOS Akainu > Mihawk
> 
> Shouldn't be this way?



Mohawk should be much further down that list


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 18, 2015)

G4 isn't a spar and stall them type move. It's a beat their face to a pulp kind of move. If G4 tried that, it would push Mihawk to get more serious in turn and that would spell bad news. It's not suitable for parrying Mihawk's sword and while it is fast and mobile, Mihawk can react just fine. Luffy would get cut open or else desperately evade as much as possible.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, Mihawk clashed with Jinbei


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mihawk sodomizes G4 Luffy, infinite or not. 
Low-diff at the very most

He casually reacts to any of Luffy's attacks and responds with Haki-imbued slashes that go straight through his defensive properties. People on the level of admirals and higher can pretty much low-diff or stomp G4 Luffy, depending on the individual.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 18, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Mihawk sodomizes G4 Luffy, infinite or not.
> Low-diff at the very most
> 
> He casually reacts to any of Luffy's attacks and responds with Haki-imbued slashes that go straight through his defensive properties. People on the level of admirals and higher can pretty much low-diff or stomp G4 Luffy, depending on the individual.



word


----------



## tanman (Jun 18, 2015)

Mihawk high diffs, buton the easier end of high diff.
G4 Luffy will obviously get some damage on Mihawk before going down.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jun 18, 2015)

I think infinite G4 Luffy is up there with the likes of the strongest 1st mates and maybe even the new Admirals like Fuji and Green Bull. 

But, I think someone like Mihawk is still a bad matchup for infinite G4 Luffy as of right now, maybe after couple arcs.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 18, 2015)

Luffy underestimation continues.

In a regular fight, Mihawk mid diff. Permanent G4 gives him high-mid, perhaps low-high diff.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 18, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Luffy underestimation continues.



Of the many things going on around here...That isn't one of them.


----------



## Six (Jun 19, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Luffy underestimation continues.
> 
> In a regular fight, Mihawk mid diff. Permanent G4 gives him high-mid, perhaps low-high diff.



What is low high diff?


----------



## felixng2008 (Jun 19, 2015)

Luffy tries to use King Kong Gun and he suddenly loses his arms.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 19, 2015)

felixng2008 said:


> Luffy tries to use King Kong Gun and he suddenly loses his arms.



It's not that simple at all.

I love the way people just think it's so easy for a swordsmen to cut Luffy's King Kong arm.

They even think Zoro could do it. >_>

Luffy fist was easily 50 ft probably more above DD and an instant later the fist was smashing him in his face.

We are no longer at the point in the story where we can just say a top tier can just simply react and counter any of the moves we are seeing.

Zoro would get crushed.

Mihawk could probably take it but he is not just causally chopping off Luffy's arm as he uses King Kong.

I am beginning to see where all this tier complaining is coming from

People think if someone is a tier above they are above the person below them in every single category and the one on the lower tier has absolutely nothing at all to touch the one above.

Like they are in a different realm all together. 

It's BS and not even close to being reality.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 19, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> What is low high diff?



Lower end of high difficulty.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 19, 2015)

TheWiggian said:


> Vista can keep up with top tiers while Luffy struggles against weaklings, do the math bruh



Vista can keep up with non serious Mihawk. Doesn't help much against Luffy.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 19, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> Vista can keep up with non serious Mihawk. Doesn't help much against Luffy.



Indeed cuz you put G4 Luffy above the likes of admirals and other top tiers right? 

And people complain about Luffy underestimation


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 19, 2015)

Non serious person = a top tier becomes automatically an high tier being non serious in a fight and so on

We are not saying that Luffy in on the level of an admiral, it would probably take 2-3 years


----------



## RileyD (Jun 19, 2015)

felixng2008 said:


> Luffy tries to use King Kong Gun and he suddenly loses his arms.



armament haki?
Luffy got penetrated by the strings earlier and with king kong gun he broke through spider net which is >= Birdcage which is >Issho's cutting ability.

when unhakified fists can break steel and when on panel feats of piercing sharp attacks doing nothing to his hakified fist the argument that a hakified g4 g3 stacked fist would get instasliced is silly.


----------



## RileyD (Jun 19, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> Non serious person = a top tier becomes automatically an high tier being non serious in a fight and so on
> 
> We are not saying that Luffy in on the level of an admiral, it would probably take 2-3 years



which in reality he is already at and just not shown his full powers due to time skip PIS revealing his moves arc by arc. Rayleigh presumably didn't teach Luffy a G3 G4 stacking as that makes no sense, so really he has another technique he hasn't used for some reason.
In universe he had G4 200 chapters ago, 5 years.

Now in universe, Luffy will be getting stronger through awakening which he just found out about, but aside from that there are hidden depths to his current abilities.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 19, 2015)

He may have a G5 that would put him exactly on admiral level, but it's improbable, he didn't mastered G4 , he shouldn't have any G5

So it's possible


----------



## Tenma (Jun 19, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> Of the many things going on around here...That isn't one of them.



Despite G4 Luffy obviously being strong enough to tango with the likes of Admirals/YFMs well enough (he'd lose eventually of course) there are still people who think Jozu can solo all the SHs of some shit, or in this thread, Mihawk can oneshot Luffy.

Some folks are more or less dead set on the whole 'Admirals mid-diff all SHs or top 3 SNs' despite constant evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 19, 2015)

TheWiggian said:


> Indeed cuz you put G4 Luffy above the likes of admirals and other top tiers right?
> 
> And people complain about Luffy underestimation



Feel free to show me a post where I say Luffy is Admiral level. Vista simply has inferior feats when compared to both Luffy and Doflamingo and he doesn't have the hype to assume he would beat them. For example Kaidou has shown jack shit but we can expect him to be able to crush both Luffy and Doflamingo due to his hype.

Gtfo with your bias.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 19, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> Feel free to show me a post where I say Luffy is Admiral level. Vista simply has inferior feats when compared to both Luffy and Doflamingo and he doesn't have the hype to assume he would beat them. For example Kaidou has shown jack shit but we can expect him to be able to crush both Luffy and Doflamingo due to his hype.
> 
> Gtfo with your bias.





> Vista can keep up with non serious Mihawk. Doesn't help much against Luffy.



Get the hang of your own bias before accusing others, you low chump.


----------



## Six (Jun 19, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Lower end of high difficulty.



Explain to me briefly with examples of low high diff, mid high diff nd high high diff we've seen in this series


----------



## Ghost (Jun 19, 2015)

TheWiggian said:


> Get the hang of your own bias before accusing others, you low chump.



This fucking guy. 

Fact is that Mihawk vs Vista was interrupted just when Mihawk was about to get serious and that Vista's feats are inferior to Luffy's and Doflamingo's.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone worth their salt could stall a non-serious Mihawk...in that skirmish all they did was cross swords a few times and then cancel the fight.

Vista simply needs more feats since just stalling that version of Mihawk who was so casual that didn't even one-shot Luffy isn't enough.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 19, 2015)

Crocodile clashed equally with Doflamingo for a moment and still feats puts Crocodile stompable by Sai and Boo
This means Vista loses to Sanji?


----------



## MrWano (Jun 19, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> Crocodile clashed equally with Doflamingo for a moment and still feats puts Crocodile stompable by Sai and Boo
> This means Vista loses to Sanji?



Boo stomping Croc?! Hahahahaha


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 19, 2015)

With water even Blueno


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 19, 2015)

I believe the fight between Mihawk and Vista was CIS/PIS.

Mihawk=Admiral level
Vista=Weaker than Jozu

And thus, shouldn't be too much of a problem for Mihawk. 

Also I now view 100% Health Doflamingo>Vista, with G4 Luffy being equal to Vista.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 19, 2015)

Mihawk wasn't able to defeat Vista.
Jozu is more powerful than Vista.
DD is more powerful than Jozu.
Luffy has just defeated DD....


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 19, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Mihawk wasn't able to defeat Vista.
> Jozu is more powerful than Vista.
> DD is more powerful than Jozu.
> Luffy has just defeated DD....



can someone delete this bot?

its no longer amusing


----------



## Tornado (Jun 19, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> G4 isn't a spar and stall them type move. It's a beat their face to a pulp kind of move. If G4 tried that, it would push Mihawk to get more serious in turn and that would spell bad news. It's not suitable for parrying Mihawk's sword and while it is fast and mobile, Mihawk can react just fine. Luffy would get cut open or else desperately evade as much as possible.



1. If G4 Luffy tries to beat his opponents to a pulp from the start it's mainly because G4 is limited. It isn't limited here.

2. The idea that G4 Luffy is incapable of stalling people is ridiculous to say the least. Because, you know, being able to stall strong people would help his crew escape situations like the one they faced in Sabaody. The situation that was the major motivatior for Luffy to start training in the first place.

3. Why is G4 not suitable for parrying Mihawk's sword. Swords > fists, I suppose?


----------



## Franky (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Coruscation (Jun 19, 2015)

It's not about the time limit. It's about being an offensive oriented technique. 

That isn't even kind of a response to anything in my post. 

Why do I need to explain something that obvious? Since when in the history of *ever* has fists been good for parrying swords with? Do you think Mihawk can't cut through Luffy's Haki or something? With the section flipping their shit over G4 and the always present Mihawk underestimation I guess that shouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Six (Jun 19, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Mihawk wasn't able to defeat Vista.
> Jozu is more powerful than Vista.
> DD is more powerful than Jozu.
> Luffy has just defeated DD....





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 19, 2015)

Tornado said:


> 1. If G4 Luffy tries to beat his opponents to a pulp from the start it's mainly because G4 is limited. It isn't limited here.
> 
> 2. The idea that G4 Luffy is incapable of stalling people is ridiculous to say the least. Because, you know, being able to stall strong people would help his crew escape situations like the one they faced in Sabaody. The situation that was the major motivatior for Luffy to start training in the first place.
> 
> 3. Why is G4 not suitable for parrying Mihawk's sword. Swords > fists, I suppose?



Your joking right???. G4 is not suitable because Mihawk is the WSS in case you forgot . Aka he cuts luffys arm off.


----------



## Tornado (Jun 19, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> It's not about the time limit. It's about being an offensive oriented technique.
> 
> That isn't even kind of a response to anything in my post.
> 
> Why do I need to explain something that obvious? Since when in the history of *ever* has fists been good for parrying swords with? Do you think Mihawk can't cut through Luffy's Haki or something? With the section flipping their shit over G4 and the always present Mihawk underestimation I guess that shouldn't surprise me.


Luffy has been using it offensively because he had to beat Doffy within the timelimit. Common sense tells me that G4 is just a flat powerup mode like any other, i.e he can choose to fight either offensively or defensively. Don't tell me you think Luffy would keep trying to smack Kaido around without trying to block/parry any of his attacks.

Yes it was, you seem to think G4 can only be used offensively and I pointed out that a major motivating factor for Luffy's training was him being helpless against admirals; the only way to deal with admirals is to stall them and escape, ergo it makes sense that Luffy is capable of stalling people in g4 even if he hasn't shown it yet.

Have you forgotten whiskey peak? Where two equal fighters matched each other equally even though one of them had a sword and the other was using fists? How's it 'obvious' that fists can't deal with swords?



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Your joking right???. G4 is not suitable because Mihawk is the WSS in case you forgot . Aka he cuts luffys arm off.



Well, I'm talking to someone who thinks G4 Luffy > Jozu in physical strength, so what I said wouldn't make sense to you since you're probably one of those who think Asura Zoro = G4 Luffy.


----------



## RileyD (Jun 20, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Your joking right???. G4 is not suitable because Mihawk is the WSS in case you forgot . Aka he cuts luffys arm off.



No arms are getting cut off, Luffy's battle awareness isn't at such a low level, he avoided arm slices with haki pre-ts. I guess Garp would have his arms cut off because swords are so much better than fists... Akainu too.... Kaido too (if he doesn't use a weapon).
stop wanking swords


----------



## Amol (Jun 20, 2015)

No one is one shotting Luffy.
Absolutely no one. That is bullshit.
We are past those days now.
That being said Mihawk still outclasses Luffy G4 or no G4.
With unlimited G4, Luffy surpasses likes of Jozu,DD or Vista.
You have to be either really dumb or completely biased against Luffy to say he gets one shotted.
Mihawk needs upper end of Mid diff to beat unlimited G4 Luffy .


----------



## MrWano (Jun 20, 2015)

Amol said:


> No one is one shotting Luffy.
> Absolutely no one. That is bullshit.
> We are past those days now.
> That being said Mihawk still outclasses Luffy G4 or no G4.
> ...



No one except Caesar


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 20, 2015)

And blackbeard negs him and one-shots him


----------



## Amol (Jun 20, 2015)

MrWano said:


> No one except Caesar



Nah CC needed more than one move.
Though now I think about it Miss Goldenweek still one shots Luffy


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jun 21, 2015)

Mihawk low diffs current Luffy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2015)

I think a fully mastered G4 Luffy would push a top tier level foe to high difficulty, or at least pretty damn close to it. Against Mihawk he's at a bit of a stylistic disadvantage but his raw speed and mobility in the air compensates for most of that. I can see this Luffy pushing Mihawk to high difficulty.


----------



## Gohara (Jun 29, 2015)

Mihawk wins with around high difficulty at most.  Mihawk still has better hype and portrayal.


----------



## rext1 (Jul 3, 2015)

The only way to combat rampant-Mihawk underrating is to use a character that those type wil gleefully wank to the high heavens..

So does anyone here doubt that Shanks is capable of slicing & dicing Luffy - G4 or not??

Now realise that Mihawk is a superior swordsman to Shanks!!!!!
Anything Shanks can cut Mihawk can cut easier!!

G4 Luffy goes chop-chop - end of story.


----------



## Six (Jul 3, 2015)

Lord Wave said:


> *I believe the fight between Mihawk and Vista was CIS/PIS*.
> 
> Mihawk=Admiral level
> Vista=Weaker than Jozu
> ...



The was no induced stupidity about it whatsoever. You start forming these thoughts when you overrate a character beyond what they really are and the author doesn't deliver to your expectations. You only have yourself to blame.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jul 3, 2015)

rext1 said:


> The only way to combat rampant-Mihawk underrating is to use a character that those type wil gleefully wank to the high heavens..
> 
> So does anyone here doubt that Shanks is capable of slicing & dicing Luffy - G4 or not??
> 
> ...



agreed

G4 wank needs to stop


----------



## RileyD (Jul 4, 2015)

rext1 said:


> The only way to combat rampant-Mihawk underrating is to use a character that those type wil gleefully wank to the high heavens..
> 
> So does anyone here doubt that Shanks is capable of slicing & dicing Luffy - G4 or not??
> 
> ...



Shanks is a better fighter than Mihawk with much better haki, and is superior to Akainu, unlike Mihawk.

And no he couldn't *fodderize* or dismember a permenant g4 luffy. Garp and Sengoku is a fist user too, I guess he can just be sliced up by any fool with a sword (Vista) because swords>fists. I guess Kaidou and Big Mam better step their sword game up otherwise Mihawk could just cut off their arms with no diff... Teach needs to stop stealing devil fruits and realise he can't fight sword users. Luffy needs to forget all the sparring he did with Rayleigh fighting against a top tier sword user and become a fool who doesn't use either CoO or CoA to protect himself.

Pre-TS Luffy avoided a serious Mihawk trying to cut off his arms through his own haki awareness- you do NOT try to cut off someones arms if you aren't serious. Luffy's haki and combat awareness is now several times better, he can avoid dismemberment which is a highly telegraphed and easy to avoid strategy in this series if you aren't fodder. Luffy's fists broke through spider net which is more condensed and more defence orientated than Birdcage, Zoro, Mihawks disciple couldn't cut through birdcage. Luffy's G4 haki and durability was such that he couldn't be penetrated by Doflamingo's most powerful 16 string piercing technique, Mihawk isn't cutting Luffy's fists even if they clashed head on.


----------



## Six (Jul 4, 2015)

RileyD said:


> Shanks is a better fighter than Mihawk with much better haki, and is superior to Akainu, unlike Mihawk.
> 
> And no he couldn't *fodderize* or dismember a permenant g4 luffy. Garp and Sengoku is a fist user too, I guess he can just be sliced up by any fool with a sword (Vista) because swords>fists. I guess Kaidou and Big Mam better step their sword game up otherwise Mihawk could just cut off their arms with no diff... Teach needs to stop stealing devil fruits and realise he can't fight sword users. Luffy needs to forget all the sparring he did with Rayleigh fighting against a top tier sword user and become a fool who doesn't use either CoO or CoA to protect himself.
> 
> Pre-TS Luffy avoided a serious Mihawk trying to cut off his arms through his own haki awareness- you do NOT try to cut off someones arms if you aren't serious. Luffy's haki and combat awareness is now several times better, he can avoid dismemberment which is a highly telegraphed and easy to avoid strategy in this series if you aren't fodder. Luffy's fists broke through spider net which is more condensed and more defence orientated than Birdcage, Zoro, Mihawks disciple couldn't cut through birdcage. Luffy's G4 haki and durability was such that he couldn't be penetrated by Doflamingo's most powerful 16 string piercing technique, Mihawk isn't cutting Luffy's fists even if they clashed head on.


This should be acknowledged.
Though I dot think he would lose limbs, I still think he'd suffer some sort of damage from Mihawk.


----------



## barreltheif (Jul 4, 2015)

G4 Luffy would push Mihawk a hell of a lot more than Vista would. He'd probably get mid diffed.


----------

